# Stud Colt Confo



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I might be purchasing this little guy... I know the croupe is steep, but other then that, what do you guys think?
And he's no dressage horse, lol. A pleasure horse, of course!

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1203575


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

mhmm...i agree with you.but im not great at critiques but he is really really cute!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw he's cute- wow. Such LONG legs LOL!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cute, but I'm not a huge fan of his dam's conformation...


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

i agree poptart!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

he's super cute!! I know it has to be the way his markings are, but that left front leg _is _straight, isn't it?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's very hard to comment on a foal's conformation; they change SO much in the first three years. I've heard looking at them at 3 days, 3 months and 3 years will give you a good idea of what they're going to turn out like.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with JDI. It is hard to critique foals...they do change so much, since they're growing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute one, but I didn't like his dam much.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Can't really critique foals. I did not like the dam tho. His coloring is very cute. You could find a nice horse for what you are willing to pay for this foal. I would keep looking for something else.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I love ur avatar My 2 Geldings!! <<<<<<

Anyhow, JDI, i thought it was 4days, 4 months and 4 years..?
I could be wrong..


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Well he comes from good breeding which is refreshing but you're paying for his bloodline, not his quality, if you pay $6,500.00 for him. I agree with what was said before that you cannot judge at this age. You should look at him as a 6 month old and then again as a yearling if you want him for western pleasure or halter. He's marked up nicely (kind reminds me of Tommys Reflection) but not drop deal gorgeous. He is VERY steep in the croup like you stated but it's very hard to make a comment on the rest of him at this point. He has a pretty head with small ears which is a BIG thing judges look at on the APHA circuit.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Im sorry but he isnt worth that sort of money.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

love-a-hero said:


> Im sorry but he isnt worth that sort of money.


You're correct. Just like many breeders they pull a number out of the air and try to base it on what the horses sibling(s) is doing. There is not guarantee that this colt in question will be anything more than a trail horse down the road. He's a $3,000.00 horse on the HIGH side at this point.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> love-a-hero said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry but he isnt worth that sort of money.
> ...


Very True.. As if to compare with kids... One child might be excelling in Running, and the parents decide to have another so they are destined to be good at running too...doesnt always work like that.. Same with horses. Bloodlines are only good in Money as far as im concerned, not so much ability.

Pfft, i wouldnt even pay $1500


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Haha, take a ride at looking at stud colts, this is what they run for. Basically it's a gamble for all parties... Yes, I would be paying for bloodlines, but so is anyone when they look at babies. Those who say he isn't worth 3,000, go look on some websites... Trust me, they don't run cheap, and usually the ones that do are related to a good horse 3 generations back.
I'm not saying this little guy is the next big thing, just that that is the market and the problems when buying them young. I could get him for this price and go, DAMNIT! Or, I could get him at this price and three years down the line be laughing at how 'cheap' he was.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

His front left cannon looks really weird to me, but it is probably just camera angle.  He is very cute


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, I have a ton of pictures of him, I think (hope?) it's the camera angle.
My paint at home is very minimal... hehe, so I wanted to feel like I 'belonged' at paint shows. Hehe! It's a huge gamble and risk, but although I like the conformation of the other colt I'm looking at better, he's a solid One Hot Krymsun bred colt... and I really want a loud paint.  lol
As far as I was concerned, if this guy didn't turn out to be 'spectacular' like I wanted, I would just geld him and train him as far as my other paint--then I could at least sell him for 8-10 thousand, and try again! lol Still makes me nervous though!


----------

